# dealership



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Had to share this 1 we just finished Today!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Spraying.....
A Caddy Dealership......
In the winter!
:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

You are the King of PT!:thumbup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

That's how we ROLL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Normally I would never say this but I am jealous. Nice job.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Normally I would never say this but I am jealous. Nice job.


Of the weather?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

No weather here isn't bad, and I will never forget summers in Tampa. I am jealous of the jobs you are getting. 

I have been painting cabinets all weekend, and this is my next repaint. 





Fun times.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> No weather here isn't bad, and I will never forget summers in Tampa. I am jealous of the jobs you are getting.
> 
> I have been painting cabinets all weekend, and this is my next repaint.
> 
> ...


Whats the problem? One coat of Behr Premium Plus and your golden! :whistling2::jester:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

WOW! I'm pretty sure that's worse than apartment painting or HUD

What the he77 is that?? MOLD? If it is you better be doing some serious remediation.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Its for a local Realtor, not low rent just a normal 3 br. The tenants didn't believe in using the AC so with the windows open all the time it stayed humid. All the windows are like that, but that wall is the worst.

I will send in a cleaner to get the mold and blow and go it, its all they would pay so. I painted this house seven years ago when I first started my business.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

Dang dude you got nads. I would be afraid of overspraying those cars. No tarp under your sprayer either. Looks like it was not your first rodeo though. Get er dun.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Congratulations on a job well done. :thumbup: Quite impressive. I like the pole gun. Nice Vans too. Was curious about the guy riding by in the lift without a harness?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Looking good. Heck, looks great. What was your timeframe and how big was your crew on that one?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Average 5 guys for about 3 weeks


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Sweet job! :thumbup:


----------

